# What color car do you drive?



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's to a new level of boredom. I'm curious now what color car is the most popular here. What is SAS's #1 choice of vehicle color????? We shall find out.

I feel like most cars are either black, white, blue, or red. I'll add grey/silver too though. I'm going to add these options. One rule is no matter what type of blue it is, for instance, it's still blue (don't choose "other" for light blue). That sort of thing.

Is your car that color by choice? Do you like it? Wish it was different? Don't care? YOUR VOICE MATTERS :eyes


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

It's a metallic blue-greenish sorta thing?

I didn't choose the color, it was my dad's old car. I like it though, I don't see too many other cars in that color.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Arizona Beige


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's an invisible colour, you can't see it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Red, it's worth at least 10hp.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

My car's a sapphire blue metallic.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I do not have a car right now. I was in a car accident 3 years ago and my car was totaled > I have not had one since then BUT within 2 months I will have a car again

I will not ever want a red car again
I had a nice red car that was sporty and fun to drive. I drove it across the USA 2 times and it was a lot of fun 

But I would not want another red car again

this time I want a silver or a white car


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

White. It's my least favorite car color but I got a good deal. 

Dark green or black is the best.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's an invisible colour, you can't see it.


Came here to say this. lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*all secondhand*

1st was silver. never want that colour.
I choose for what it can do

2nd 6monther bluey-graphite grey

3rd old green the best owned and longest lasting
when it died

4th black with wear 'n' tear. more spent on replacement parts than original price


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Beige, I think. It's the weird color that nobody likes but at the same time nobody hates it. It's tolerated.
I tolerate my truck.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

bloooooo. I luvvvee bloooo. Mine's bloo.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Tan. I never liked like the color, I just liked the low mileage.


----------



## Gold Skies (Nov 22, 2016)

I voted silver but it's kind of like a weird in-between silver and beige? Not gold.
It's the same model and color as this car. I'm not sure I feel comfortable uploading a picture of my actual car but you get the idea regardless.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I own an invisible boat mobile.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm blue da ba dee da ba die


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Sh*t brown.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah darn I should have put tan as well. I totally forgot about tan, I do see that often lol. Well at least perhaps we can assume that most of the "other" category is likely tan.

So my car is red, red, reeeeedddddd.

Can't help but noticed I've put examples of my car up several times here before, buuuuut ttchht yaknowwww .......



















(These are google images)


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> I own an invisible boat mobile.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

CallmeIshmael said:


>


thats the one


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

White. I wanted to get the most depressing shade of grey, but meh, they were out, SASers did a run on the dealership that day


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> White. I wanted to get the most depressing shade of grey, but meh, they were out, SASers did a run on the dealership that day


Eh, it's all the same isn't it? :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Black. Like my soul. And teeth.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Black decorated with white spots of bird feces.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Eh, it's all the same isn't it? :b


Meh. I don't wash my car though. Ever. So it's not really white, it's a....depressing shade of grey. Every silver lining's got a touch of grey, after all....

Must be getting early
Clocks are running late
Paint by number morning sky
Looks so phony
Dawn is breaking everywhere
Light a candle, curse the glare 
Draw the curtains 
I don't care 'cause
It's all right...

...Sorry that you feel that way
The only thing there is to say
Every silver lining's got a 
Touch of grey

~Jerome J Garcia


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Is 'my mom drives me everywhere' a color?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

2001 Red Mustang. People say red sports cars get pulled over more. This is not true. I speed all the time and I've never had a ticket.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Black. I was tempted by a blue one of the same make since it's my favourite colour, but the guy who was selling it seemed really shady.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

sandromeda said:


> Is 'my mom drives me everywhere' a color?


Yes, I'll take it! 



LostinReverie said:


> 2001 Red Mustang. People say red sports cars get pulled over more. This is not true. I speed all the time and I've never had a ticket.


Niceee. People tell me all the time too, especially my ex in particular used to insist that any time I got pulled over it was because of that. It's not true, though. I only ever got pulled over for actually speeding, in a car that happens to be red and sporty :laugh: I did get tickets though. :sigh


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Known as pearl black.

Same model, colour as this car -






or


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Light blue. I thought the color would make it easy to pick out in parking lots. Never considered the fact that my car is so small that almost any other car can hide it from view.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Black. I call her Black Betty.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Dark Green, White and Blue.

Same model, colour as this car -






or





[/QUOTE]

Growing up this was a dream car of mine as with many other kids my age back then.



firestar said:


> Light blue. I thought the color would make it easy to pick out in parking lots. Never considered the fact that my car is so small that almost any other car can hide it from view.


Small cars drive me nuts lol. I will go through so much stress and ordeal circling around a parking lot. Finally I see an opened space. My ray of sunshine appears before me. Gleam of hope sparkles in my eye. I swerve into the open spot like I am a grasp away from claiming my jackpot prize. Then when I am half way turned into the parking spot, I am greeted with a tiny little small car that have already taken up my spot. I back out in defeat realizing it was just a mirage of an oasis in the dessert. I resume my endless grueling search of a parking spot which I will never find.

But they must be so easy and convenient for parallel parking.



Crisigv said:


> I'm blue da ba dee da ba die


Lol I think you just confirmed your age.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

own silver minivan, any other colors attract traffic police.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Black With dirty rain spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Pogowiff said:


> Lol I think you just confirmed your age.


Lol, I'm proud.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Pogowiff said:


> Small cars drive me nuts lol. I will go through so much stress and ordeal circling around a parking lot. Finally I see an opened space. My ray of sunshine appears before me. Gleam of hope sparkles in my eye. I swerve into the open spot like I am a grasp away from claiming my jackpot prize. Then when I am half way turned into the parking spot, I am greeted with a tiny little small car that have already taken up my spot. I back out in defeat realizing it was just a mirage of an oasis in the dessert. I resume my endless grueling search of a parking spot which I will never find.
> 
> But they must be so easy and convenient for parallel parking.


Haha, that's how I feel about motorcycles.

The extra space is nice, though. Don't have to worry so much about hitting other cars. I'm not good at driving


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

red. I liked the way it looked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vista Blue


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Vista Blue


you must be chick magnet


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Pogowiff said:


> Growing up this was a dream car of mine as with many other kids my age back then.


Can buy then now in the states, under the 25? year car rule. I think because of that the price has gone up on them in Japan. 

It was a dream car of mine too after watching Bathurst and seeing a R32 GTR do this to a 500-550hp V8 on the main straight due to the 640hp the R32 GTR had under the hood from a turbo charged 6 cylinder -






or






I would love to do this to my car, as the Group-A screaming engine sound (due to Group-A exhaust manifold, called octopus legs in Japan) at 1:39+ is what I love about my cars engine -






or






Can hear the same Group-A screaming engine sound at higher rpm on my car, but not as loud as that car.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's white, as long as it runs & gets me from point A to point B I can't complain.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

It's white and gets dirty very often, more than usual because it's parked where leaves and dirt can cling on to it for dear life. Not pleased.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Alright, so black is the most popular. Just like everybody's soul.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I do not have a car but if I were to get one probably some shiny metallic color. Definitely would not want red or white. White gets dirty easily and red will get you more tickets from the cops. I'd imagine black cars get hotter under the sun than other shades.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

komorikun said:


> I do not have a car but if I were to get one probably some shiny metallic color. Definitely would not want red or white. White gets dirty easily and red will get you more tickets from the cops. *I'd imagine black cars get hotter under the sun than other shades.*


Yeah that's for sure. I can tell you that even with my red car, because it has black leather seats. And no that's not a humble brag, lmfao, those seats get completely untouchable with how hot they are in the summer. I can really hurt myself with those seats. The wheel burns too. I have to put towels down. Good thing I live in the north, those heated seats go to good use here. (THAT was a humble brag).


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Grey. I wanted to get a hyper blue but I didn't have the $9000 down.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I do not have a car but if I were to get one probably some shiny metallic color. Definitely would not want red or white. White gets dirty easily and red will get you more tickets from the cops. I'd imagine black cars get hotter under the sun than other shades.


 I don't know about the association between red cars and cops. I always thought it depends on what kind of car it is. Like if it's a red Prius I would have thought they'd kind of ignore it. If it's a red Mustang that you can hear a block away you would think it would be more likely to be a cop magnet.

However, I once had a little red hatchback that had a 3 cylinder engine and probably didn't have more than 70 horsepower. I lived in this one town in the South and every cop in that town would follow me around and pull me over. But on the other hand, I had out of state plates. But still. It was the same cops every time so they knew my story after the 1st stop. They persisted like it was just magnetism or something. :lol

I finally got the plates changed and spraypainted it black and never had another problem with them.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Red is is the best colour for a car, all the expensive one's are that colour.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a tricky one to answer as I'm changing cars on Christmas Eve if all goes to plan!  Other than you guys, only direct family are aware of this&#8230;

At the moment, my outgoing car is Glacier White metallic.

My next car will be Sepang Blue metallic.



komorikun said:


> White gets dirty easily
> 
> ----------
> 
> I'd imagine black cars get hotter under the sun than other shades.


With regards to white, that's not strictly true. During the summer months, it's actually one of the easiest to keep clean. It just loses it's shine a little and very slowly turns grey. It's only at this time of year, with salt on the roads, does it become mucky looking very quickly. Especially around the wheelarches and lower quarter or so of the doors.

The worst to keep clean, believe it or not, is black. It's like a mirror and shows up any little mark. I had a black car for just over three years and it was near-impossible to keep clean. I was forever washing it and simply going around the block saw typical road-spray sitting pretty much all across the lower half. I'll never again own a black car unless it was something I really, _really_ wanted.

Yes, your suspicions are true. Leave a black car in the sun and it'll be like an oven inside within an hour or so. Not too bad in the winter but in the summer....dear me!



SD92 said:


> Red is is the best colour for a car, all the expensive one's are that colour.


Red is definitely making a comeback at the moment. I've seen more new red cars out there than I've done for quite some time... Red is great when it's new and shiny. It's keeping it that way that's the problem as most will begin to fade - even if looked after.

Paint processes have changed in recent years which does seem to have helped a little, but it's still the worst colour to have when it comes to fading. It's not a colour that I'd personally choose, but each to their own!


----------



## Avalyn (Dec 17, 2016)

Silver


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not that particular as long as it's not an obnoxious shade (yellow, pink, neon etc).. I am partial to the seafoam green/daphne blue they used to use back in the 50's/60's

I had a ford pickup that was green with the white strip going down the center. The color grew on me after I removed all the chrome, badges and the 'old man' running boards and gaudy-*** visors it came with. Somtimes it's the amount of trim (being none in this case) that makes all the difference.
I sold it to some juvenile moron who gave it a black hurkuliner top coat..

But my current vehicle is white with some dents and rust spots. I just bought it a month ago, I plan to do more cleaning up to it in the summer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Depends on which one I'm driving and how long since it was warshed.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

My horsey has been painted green.

Uh, I guess it's some sort blue?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Silver jeep


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Is ghetto a color?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Two are green and the other is red.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

nubly said:


> Is ghetto a color?


I think its somewhere between coquelicot and aubergine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't drive at all, too much anxiety to drive.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

My truck is a Silver ford ranger where my mountain bike is a darker greyish-silver color.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I chose the color. We bought it new at a dealership so they had all colors. The only "color" that was really a color was red. Black/white/silver seemed boring.


----------

